# Etxeondo Questions



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

I am interested in some of the Etxeondo cycling gear. Anyone know how the Etxeondo Lerro compares to the Castelli line? Would it be closest to an Espresso Due in fit and function?

Also wondering how the Carbono chamois might compare to the likes of the Progetto x2 or Sportful Body Fit?


----------

